# Rikon X-Y Mortiser



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

So I was intrigued by this mortiser because it is a benchtop unit with an X-Y table. Usually this feature is reserved for floor standing models, which carry a higher price. The few benchtop models with true X-Y axis adjustment are no less expensive than their floor standing counterparts.
This Rikon 34-260 is different. It is on sale at Woodcraft for a fraction of the larger models, and wondered if anyone has used one?
The table looks a bit small, but it might work well.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Ah PINTO!, I hadn't seen this and now the fence I've been sitting on to justify buying one just toppled…. $50 more than the delta but you get the chisels and the X/Y,,,, crap gotta figure out a story for the wife…


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I made my own for a lot less. Might be worth considering.

Mortiser with X-Y Vise Project


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Brad,
That's just the thing, this whole mortiser costs less than the Jet without the X-Y upgrade.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Willie, I have never seen one, but based on my experience with a benchtop mortiser, I would carefully check out the ability of the hold down to actually do its job, especially with a 1/2" chisel in oak. Other than that, I suggest you give it a try and let us know what you think of it.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I just might do that.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I just purchased one from woodcraft,sale price 300.00. I tested it on oak and maple with the 3/8' chisel, 2'' deep and no problems. The x-y table holds the piece in place like you wouldn't believe. The motor runs so quiet you would not hear it across the room. Easy set up. As I have been in the market for a new one also, this one compares in quality as all the rest. For the price it can't be beat and has a 5 year warranty. 
I agree the table is smaller but that 's what you get with x-y tables. I already made two 5'' blocks for left,right support and I'm done worrying about that. If you have any other concerns, p.m. me and see if I can answer. It's a nice mortiser.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> Brad,
> That s just the thing, this whole mortiser costs less than the Jet without the X-Y upgrade.
> 
> - pintodeluxe


WOW. Sounds like it might be worth a go.

You will have to give us a full review.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Dave, very good info.


----------



## steve66 (Oct 26, 2014)

I picked one up earlier this month at Woodcraft. While the unit works as expected, I was shocked at the fit and finish of the machine After opening the box I noticed the table was gouged and scratched, the side of the motor was dented, overspray on the table and fence, and paint missing and chipped in several areas of the castings. My biggest disappointment was that the face of the hold down had saw or grinder marks as if it was never properly finished. My concern is that these marks will transfer onto my work when I clamp the ood to the machine. I checked the box for damage and did not see anything on either the box or the Styrofoam leading me to believe that unit was shipped from the factory with all these defects. I contacted Rikon customer service via e-mail as soon as I assembled the unit. After two weeks I tried calling and left a voicemail regarding my concern. it's been 3 weeks now, still no response.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> I picked one up earlier this month at Woodcraft. While the unit works as expected, I was shocked at the fit and finish of the machine After opening the box I noticed the table was gouged and scratched, the side of the motor was dented, overspray on the table and fence, and paint missing and chipped in several areas of the castings. My biggest disappointment was that the face of the hold down had saw or grinder marks as if it was never properly finished. My concern is that these marks will transfer onto my work when I clamp the ood to the machine. I checked the box for damage and did not see anything on either the box or the Styrofoam leading me to believe that unit was shipped from the factory with all these defects. I contacted Rikon customer service via e-mail as soon as I assembled the unit. After two weeks I tried calling and left a voicemail regarding my concern. it s been 3 weeks now, still no response.
> 
> - steve66


I am sorry to hear that it was not what you were expecting. But worse, that customer service is not responding.

I will not even get into their lack of quality control, as a whole, from what I have read so far about band saw tables not being flat, your fiasco, and more.

Maybe Rikon is the "Men's Warehouse" of the power tool world. The MW sells suits that are flawed or rejected by the vendor who originally ordered the suits. Some of the flaws are imperceivable, but others, not so much.


----------



## tnwood (Dec 13, 2009)

My experience with Rikon is that their quality control is a crapshoot. I purchased one of their older 18 inch band saws and had to redrill the frame to allow the guide bearings to reach the band. If you get a good one, okay. But if you get a bad one, good luck.


----------



## steve66 (Oct 26, 2014)

I was able to talk with a rep at Rikon earlier this week and the offered to help in resolving my issues. The rep apologized for not responding earlier and asked for photos so that he can address the QC issues. I will follow up with a post when I have a final resolution from Rikon.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

If anyone likes the idea of an X-Y table on a mortiser, take a look at my new thread "Fabricating and Adding an X-Y table . . ." It explains how you can make your own, that I think works at least as well as any out there, and without an extreme expenditure of money. Uses aluminum, and requires no welding or heavy duty metal working.


----------



## EdVE (Mar 16, 2014)

I purchased this unit at woodcraft a few weeks back and was not happy. The square mortise had a oval edge on two side and sometime three. I bought better bits/chisels and had the same problem. Also, the 1/4 inch bit snapped in two on the second mortise. Lastly one of the hold down handles stripped out ( it was plastic). I called Rikon tech support but was told that the the "chisels do that sometimes". He actually suggested that I return it. So I did, and added another $100 and got the powermatic. A sturdier machine with more Horse power, more metal fittings and comes virtually fully assembled. It does not come with chisels however. It was worth the extra money. Lastly, the x-y table is not all it is cracked up to be on the Rikon. If you can test it somehow in the store you might see that the powematic set up lets you slide pretty easily, just without the stops for the repeat jobs. I can live without the x-y for my applications.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

I just got this for Christmas, will try it out soon. The x-y sold me, most Machines at this price point don't have this. I think this one feature will help Rikon sell many more.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I decided on a floor model instead. The Rikon is tempting though. Mike, I would be interested in your impression of the machine. For instance is the non-adjustable handle an issue?
Thanks


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

Pintodeluxe, will let ya know after testing for awhile.


----------



## panofish (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is my video review of it:


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow Alan, what a review! Nice camera work too, I feel like I have been properly introduced to this machine. I love that you get a new machine home and immediately begin modifications. I am the same way. Sometimes you can make a real gem out of a stock tool with a few tweaks. 
I particularly like the tip about the magnetic spacer.
Thanks so much for the review!


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, I have assembled and chucked in the 1/4" chisel and the top of the bore broke off in my hand, still worked though. I then put in the 1/2" chisel and it worked just fine in a piece of Walnut. I like the x-y and I thought the handle not being adjustable would be a problem, but did t bother mr at all.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey Mike,
Good to hear the handle works well for you. 
What exactly broke off in your hand?


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

Auger tip (I think)


----------

